# Home built Router Fence - UHMWPE



## boomerang (Sep 11, 2004)

First post - finding my way around


----------



## g-man (Sep 10, 2004)

*Router fence?*



boomerang said:


> First post - finding my way around



Boomerang, what are all the screws for?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2004)

That looks interesting! What are the screws for that are on the end?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Kevin said:


> That looks interesting! What are the screws for that are on the end?


 My guess to the screws... for fine adjustments...


----------



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

Is that plastic material rigid enough to not flex when used as a fence?


----------



## boomerang (Sep 11, 2004)

Kevin - They're tee-bolts - just sitting there to illustrate the slots that are cut the full length of the fence - to attach to the aluminum angle fence and for jigs.


----------



## boomerang (Sep 11, 2004)

*More pics on the fence..*

I hope they attach...


----------



## boomerang (Sep 11, 2004)

paulcomi said:


> Is that plastic material rigid enough to not flex when used as a fence?


Paul - The UHMWPE (split) Fence (faces) are attached to an aluminum angle - the real fence. Check out the other pics.


----------



## 2much2soon (Sep 13, 2004)

It is difficult to see from the image what the other end of the bolts are attached to???


----------



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Boomerang; Not sure if I can see all of the picture...but is your table made of that plastic material as well.Looks impressive.I have some of that material I plan on using when I get my plate for my router...............Looks like you may use some big cutters there.Did you try making various inserts of that plastic as well.saw it done before...cuts out a profile of a preferred bit for zero clearance.....LATER,Dave.


----------



## boomerang (Sep 11, 2004)

rout-on said:


> Hi Boomerang; Not sure if I can see all of the picture...but is your table made of that plastic material as well.Looks impressive.I have some of that material I plan on using when I get my plate for my router...............Looks like you may use some big cutters there.Did you try making various inserts of that plastic as well.saw it done before...cuts out a profile of a preferred bit for zero clearance.....LATER,Dave.


I made the Table from 1-1/4" MDF and laminated both sides. Phenolic plate and inserts are from Woodhaven.com - they also provided the template for the cut out. all worked out very well. I also have a Triton Router (Oz design) which allows me to change bits "above table".


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

boomerang said:


> First post - finding my way around




That looks very impressive to me boomerang, Is this your design? I bought a router table last week and I know already I wont like it. Can you tell us the source of the material? Welcome! DON


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

Sorry I didn't read all of your poats.............went straight to the pictures.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

So how do you like that Triton router? Have heard some good things about it.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

I am also interested in hearing more about the Triton router.


----------



## Jerry (Sep 10, 2004)

*Homemade router fence material*

Is there a source or supply of the plastic (looks like nylon) material for making homemade router fences?


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is an auction on Ebay for the UHMWPE material.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36352&item=3842018809&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## boomerang (Sep 11, 2004)

Snowshoe said:


> So how do you like that Triton router? Have heard some good things about it.


 LOVE it - specifically for table use (for me). Above-table bit changes and the unique closed in "cowl" lets me extract dust from the side. It's way too heavy for me to use hand held. I realize I'm not using all the other nice features.

Here's a great review: http://www.mv.com/users/besposito/woodworking/triton/


----------



## Hunt Dog (Oct 31, 2005)

boomerang said:


> I hope they attach...


I know I'm about a year late to ask about this, but I'm a beginning woodworker who has just discovered this resource. Boomerang: Your fence looks really spiffy. Is that a fine adjustment knob in the back there? Do you have plans for this fence set-up or can you tell me where to get them? Also, where did you get the aluminum angle?


----------



## vrbradley (Sep 11, 2004)

any suggestions for a source of "UHMWPE"?


----------



## Hunt Dog (Oct 31, 2005)

http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/10871

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1580

http://www.ttrackusa.com/uhmw.htm

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?

familyid=4299http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&cat=1,43455&p=43831


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Pricecutter.com, hartvilletool.com, McMaster.com all have UHMW plastics available. McMaster.com has a page that gives a good description of the properties of the plastics, as well as offers larger pieces.

Hope this helps,


----------

